# 40k Trivia Game II



## Thrawn

This is the 40k Trivia Game (again). It's really simple. One person asks a question (obviously it has to be 40k related), then the next poster tries to answer it. If the original poster verifies the answer correct then the answerer gets to ask the next question. Every question you answer correctly is worth one point, and I'll record everyones' scores in this post. If you don't verify other people's answer to your question right or wrong for 24 hours or don't ask a question after you've been verified correct for 24 hours someone else can ask a new question. If no-one can answer your question correctly for three days then you can ask a new question. The winner is the person with highest score at the end of the month! There are also awards that you can get by doing certain things, they are listed below. So now's a chance to show of your knowledge of 40k! (or just Google the answer! :wink: )

This game will end on August 31st!

*Awards*

*=The Dominator award: Answer 3 or more questions in a row. 
*=The Stumper award: If a question is asked and no one gets the correct answer within 3 days. 
*=The Speed Demon Award: Answer a question within five minutes of it being posted.
*=The 40k Trivia Freak award: Answer 50 questions correctly.

*Scores*

MarzM: 18
Skcuzzlebumm: 14 *
Jacobite: 9 ****
ccp-one: 2 *
Bloodhound: 2
Kelvingreen: 2
Sei'fir: 2
Stompzilla: 2
Wrath of Khaine: 2
Viscount Vash: 2
Anphicar: 1
Cadian81st: 1
Royemunson: 1
Torealis: 1
Firewolf: 1


----------



## Jacobite

Oh oh goody, now to actually think of a question. 

Well might as well kick off at the level that we were at by the end of the last round seeing as the majority of the major players will be the same ones as in the last game. I'm going to have to take a back seat in this round though, Uni has really kicked into gear and I'm doing about 14 hours day at the moment. Not that really matters if the questions are anything like they were at the end of last round I wouldn't have even made it above two. Anyway be very careful with the wording of this question as it is exact and will affect the final answer.

How are the XVIII Legions Barracks arranged?

Good luck


----------



## kelvingreen

Is it a trick question? That legion is the Salamanders, and they don't have barracks as such, as they live amongst the community.

I'm probably very wrong.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

Either that or each cell is grouped on a squad by squad basis, which in turn is group company by company (this is pretty standard for all chapters i think).

But fluff wise these are rarely i ever used as like Kelvin has already said the salamanders very rarely reside within the fortress monastry and instead live among the population of nocture.


----------



## Jacobite

Well that was my attmept at a clever question.

Skcuzzle has the answer, yes the Salamanders live mainly on teh surface but htey do have a barracks, which is as Skcuzzle described.

Your q


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

Whoot i'm in the lead! LOL!

What is _Forgebreaker_ and who normally uses it?


----------



## Jacobite

It was a big deamon engine/defiler looking thing and is used by the Iron Warriors


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

Sorry Jacobite thats not what i'm looking for.

(btw if your answer is also fluff then sorry didn't know but i'm thinking of something else)


----------



## Jacobite

NP, Google doesn't work for this one guys


----------



## kelvingreen

_Forgebreaker_ is the warhammer wielded by Perturabo, Primarch of the Iron Warriors.


----------



## Cadian81st

It's the phenomenon that occurs when you go broke after buying to much FW stuff? :lol:


----------



## The Wraithlord

Damn you Kelving you beat me to it


----------



## kelvingreen

Assuming it's the answer he's looking for. :wink:


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

Kelvin VERY close! Very close indeed. To save dispute i should maybe repharse it (though i am sure perturabo never used it, maybe anoth fallen primarch stole it but not him), but to do so will give it away.

HINT (since i feel evil that this seems to be ambiguos dispite my best efforts):

Which PRIMARCH was gifted and wielded FORGEBREAKER?

(sorry to me this makes it far too obvious but google shows my original Q to be to vauge in light of "other" "official" fluff).


----------



## stompzilla

Rogal Dorn?


----------



## cccp

angron?


----------



## Jacobite

Ferrus Manus followed by maybe Fulgrim if he got his hands on it?


----------



## kelvingreen

Well, Horus gave _Forgebreaker_ to Perturabo, so... Horus?


----------



## blessed knight

Fulgrim. Given the hammer by Ferrus Mannus.


----------



## kelvingreen

I think there may have been some GW fluff-retconning...


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

Jacobite got it. Yes its was Ferrus Manus's gifted to him by Fulgrim.

As for if Perturabo was gifted it then thats something i have never heard of.

sorry looks like its all gone to pot (damn GW chopping and changing things) - sorry guys i'm off to hide my head in the sand now in shame.


----------



## kelvingreen

Not your fault. It's GW changing their fluff every five minutes! :lol:


----------



## Jacobite

Ok - what happens to a hero of the Astral Claws


----------



## Jacobite

Is that 3 days then?

The answer was: He was placed in the same sort of statis as a Dreadnaught but left there for all time - it was in the old short story book "Into The Maelstrom".

Next question:

On what part of the horses body can the marks identifying it as a Rough Rider mount be found?


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

err its rear hind quarters?


----------



## cccp

do they wear an attilan hat?


----------



## Jacobite

Skuzzle has the answer, they get a brand on the bum, apparently its painless.

Your q


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

ok who slew Meh'Lindi the famous callidus assasin?

(fingers crossed GW aint changed this fluff)


----------



## MarzM

Oh i didn't realise this had started again!

Ok well its been a long long time since i read haliquin, but it think it was either one of the guardians of the black library, or it was Jan Zhar herself that killed Meh'lindi in the web way when Jar Draco and company were trying to get to the black library! I think! lol


MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

I'll take your second answer sir.

Yes it was Jain Zhar who slew Meh'lindi.


----------



## MarzM

I kind of thought so. I remember the silent death being thrown at her!


Ok so what Military role do Mars, Bakka, Kar-Duniash, Cypra Mundi and Hyraphur all play?


MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Jacobite

They are all Imperial Navy bases or build ships for the Imperial Navy


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

they are all the naval headquarters for the various sector feets (gothic, solar, pacificus etc).


----------



## MarzM

Well im sorry to say Jaco, but Skcuzz is closer.

Yes they are the names of the 5 Naval Headquarters for the Imperium. ! in each sector!


Your question


MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

(ok following a similar theme)

Which planet did Abbadon first use the Planet Killer to destroy?


----------



## MarzM

the Ecclesiarchy Cardinal world of Savaven. It was used as the "test" killing 14billion people.


MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

Correct sir.


----------



## MarzM

Thank you my friend, ok;-

What Space Marine chapter supported the Armageddon Steel Legion at the battle of Phoenix Island, and in what (fictional) book are their deeds recorded?



MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## cccp

do you need both parts of this question for it to count as a correct answer?


----------



## MarzM

Im afraid so. It's in order to try and stop the Google-fu'ers out there  

But the question is written in the most straight forward way possible so that it is fair. 

EDIT: Actually sod it! I don't want an unanswerable question. The deeds of the Battle of Phoenix Island is Volume V. Chapter XII of "The Chronicals of Armageddon"

So just the chapter then, coz that was a bit baw bag-ish!


MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## kelvingreen

The Black Dragons.

No Google-fu needed; it's in the rulebook!


----------



## MarzM

Correct, page 250! lol


Your up.


MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## kelvingreen

Excellent! :lol: 

Fairly easy one:
*What are the four Chaos variants of the Warlord Titan?*

(I'll want all four correct to score.)


----------



## MarzM

Bollocks! I'm gutted, i had to look this one up in my Epic books! I couldn't remember the tzeentch one.

Banelord - Khorne
Painlord - Slaanesh
Plaguelord - Nurgle
Warplord - Tzeentch


MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## kelvingreen

Correct answer, and very quick too. Your go, MarzM.


----------



## MarzM

Ok, i'm heading to my folks house for the night so i leave this funny little gem,

In Earth years, How many days (exactly) does it take for the T'au homeworld to orbit it's own sun? 

MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## royemunson

It takes 297.74 days  .


----------



## MarzM

That would be correct caller! I love silly little questions like that! lol

Your Turn my friend.


MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## royemunson

Thank you very much.  

Right, what does Inquisitor Covenant make a particular point of destroying?.


----------



## Jacobite

Deamon Hosts created by this less Puritan Brothers.


----------



## royemunson

High speed boy!!!!, well done your turn.


----------



## Jacobite

Ok - easy one.

What is a Megathule?


----------



## kelvingreen

Is it a measurement of energy in the 40K universe?


----------



## Jacobite

Close enough, it was what Imperial Las Weapon power packs are measured in.

Your turn Kelvin


----------



## kelvingreen

Crikey, good guess.

Nice and fluffy this one.

*Q. What is the name of the current Princeps of Imperius Dictatio?*

First and second names, please.


----------



## Jacobite

Princeps Ervin Hekate?


----------



## kelvingreen

I didn't think it would be _that_ easy! :shock: 

Your go, Mr Jacobite.


----------



## Jacobite

My google-fo is strong lol

Dam it my question. Um

What rank is often seen as being higher than Warmaster


----------



## Cadian81st

Lord Solar!


----------



## cccp

isnt lord solar the equivalent of warmaster? 

they only use it because some people do not like the warmaster title, as horus was a warmaster etc.


----------



## kelvingreen

Well, "Emperor" is higher than Warmaster, but I don't think that's the answer you're looking for. :wink:


----------



## Cadian81st

cccp_one said:


> isnt lord solar the equivalent of warmaster?
> 
> they only use it because some people do not like the warmaster title, as horus was a warmaster etc.


P. 9, last paragraph of the IG dex, "Some regard Lord Solar as being higher than a warmaster, but for all intents and purposes they are interchangeable."


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

Lord commander militant. The high lord of terra who is in overall command of the imperial guard throughout the imperium.


----------



## Jacobite

Cadian81st has it, although cccp is right also. Lord Solar is technically the same as Warmaster but Lord Solar is generally seen as being higher due to the actions of Macharius.

Your q Cadian81st


----------



## Cadian81st

What is the first and last name of the main character in _Fifteen Hours_?


----------



## Jacobite

Arvin Larn


----------



## Cadian81st

Damn, you're good. I thought it would be harder than that. Your question I guess.


----------



## Jacobite

Lol well you did put the name of the book in the question.

Ok easy again: what is this date in our time : 785.M38?


----------



## torealis

37,785?


----------



## Jacobite

Very close, just missing 2 characters


----------



## stompzilla

37,785 AD


----------



## Cadian81st

Jacobite said:


> Lol well you did put the name of the book in the question.
> 
> Ok easy again: what is this date in our time : 785.M38?


Well, how else was I supposed to phrase it?


----------



## Jacobite

So close stomp but no cigar I'm sorry.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

mmm i gotta agree with Stomps answer. Based on the RT converion then 785.M38 is 37,785a.d. not sure how it could be anything else.


----------



## MarzM

I'd also have to agree, 37,785 CE using the modern calender or 37,784 if you want to use the astronomical year number! Either way i think stomp and torealis are correct.



MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Jacobite

Ok very very big sorry to stomp, his answer is correct. I must have misread it because I swaer those AD's weren't there this morning. This is why I want the caffine IV drip next to my bed so I can function in the morning.

Stomp your q and i'm going to go and hide my head in shame about my stupidity.


----------



## stompzilla

Nah, i think credit for that one goes to Torealis. I was just a sneaky little goal stealer lurking on the goal line to deflect the shot in.


----------



## Jacobite

Ok so nobody has taken the q, I might as well do it

"Who was the blood brother of Bardylis?"


----------



## MarzM

Roboute Gulliman.

Im so ashamed i know that! He was King of the northen tribes on Ultra baw bag world.


MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Jacobite

Ok wow that is amazing, I thought that one would have stood up for a while.

Your q Marz


----------



## MarzM

Ok, another silly question.

What exactly was the "Marco" Cannon? lol

have fun


MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

A typo / misspelling in the RT book!

Should have read Macro cannon - which is a giant electromagnetic accelerator, i.e Nova Cannon.


----------



## MarzM

Thats correct. The Marco cannon was a typo in the RT book. 

The Macro cannon was the largest type of auto cannon that fired explosive ammo. I've never heard of it being used for a nova cannon, but hey perhaps thats something they have changed too! lol

Your up neil,


MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

yeah the idea of a Macro cannon was it used electromagnetic accelerators to propel the shells over the vast distances of space combat (conventional solid propultion is too slow). Nova cannons are just massive version of the accelerator that fire a single solid slug at such high velocities it turns into a super massive charge of dense plasma which explodes like a mini supernova on impact.

hence "nova" cannon.

Anyways less rambling.....

*Q: How did Ragnar Blackmane famously kill a Screamer Killer?*

(sorry to those who saw the previos Q but i withdrew it due to the potenial chaos bad contridicting fluff may cause).


----------



## torealis

I'm going with "a massive fart."


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

LOL! amusing but not i'm afraid correct.


----------



## MarzM

He fed the carnifex one of his sergents, then told it that a Krak grenade was good for indigestion!


MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Cadian81st

Oh fun, sounds like a great guy.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

yes MarzM has it, after it sliced one of his sarges in half Ragnar managed to ram a Krak Grenade down its throat.

Your Q dude


----------



## MarzM

Another easy one.

Who's sacrifice was interupted by the birth of Slaanesh?


MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Cadian81st

The Young King?


----------



## torealis

Your mum?


----------



## stompzilla

Asdrubael Vect


----------



## MarzM

That would be correct Stomp, your question.


MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## stompzilla

I'm rubbish at asking questons like this.  Anyone mind if i pass the buck to someone more qualified? 

First person with a good question just post it up as my proxy.


----------



## spikydavid

Jumping in for Stomp...

What was the occupation of Bastalek Grimm?


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

An inquisitor, part of the ordo malleus.

(is that a speed daemon if i get it btw?)


----------



## spikydavid

Skcuzzlebumm said:


> An inquisitor, part of the ordo malleus.
> 
> (is that a speed daemon if i get it btw?)


He was indeed - back to you


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

Who becomes Slyte?

(easy one this)


----------



## MarzM

Ok complete guess, i know he was the daemon from Ravenor books. 

So i'll guess Zygmunt Molotch! Since he was the bad guy (i've not actually read ravenor!)


MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## cccp

that would have been my guess too. damn u marzm!!


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

sorry dude's you got it wrong there.


----------



## MarzM

Ok i was wrong. It was Carl Swole that was possesed!

(flatmates are handy)


MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

ooooooo close, one of those names is correct but not the other.


----------



## stompzilla

Carl Thonius?


----------



## Anphicar

Dammit, i think you beat me to it stomp.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

Correct Sir, it was Mr Ravernor's deluded apprentice.

Your Q Mark.


----------



## MarzM

thats it! new flatmate! lol


MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## stompzilla

Who was possesd by the Daemon Prophaniti on Cadia?


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

Hussmaan, one of Eisenhorns retinue.


----------



## stompzilla

Almost there.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

do you mean i have to go and get the book out again! Goddammit thought i'd spelt it right, well aint got time for it now as i have to get to work.

that said google fu strikes again:

"Duj Husmaan: Harlon Nayl recruited this skin-hunter from Windhover into Inquisitor Eisenhorn's retinue. He was an excellent tracker and often fought with a Long Las. He was possessed by the daemon Prophaniti, becoming a daemonhost."


----------



## stompzilla

Hahaha, I know the exact website you got that from. I had to use it to look up his first name :wink: 

Your shout Skcuzz.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

Yeah its a good site for these kind of quiz's :lol: 

Ok which Inquisitor declared the Relictors Excommunicate Traitoris and Extremis Diabolis, then lead a company of Grey Knights against thier Fortress Monastry?


----------



## Cadian81st

Wait, was he declared Excommunicate Traitoris _by_ the Relictors, or did he declare _them_?


----------



## stompzilla

Declared them i think. Damn you Neil i bloody know this one! Grrrrr *goes and hunts through really old white dwarfs*


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

Sorry, very piss poor typo by me there.

We'll restart the "timer" from now so you all have 3 days to answer this little teaser.


----------



## Jacobite

That sneaky little bastard was Inquisitor Cyarro.

now he is my kinda =I=


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

Correct, your Q Mr J.


----------



## Jacobite

Hmmm how many times has M'kachen been killed?

Trick question so think hard.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

Never, you can't kill a greater Daemon only banish it.

If you mean how many times has M'Kachen been banished then once. Though its says that Stern has crossed swords twice since the first time they met and he was banished it dosn't say he was ever banished again.

In fact the story one the following pages says "I've banished you once before, i can do it again.".


----------



## Cadian81st

Skcuzzlebumm said:


> Never, you can't kill a greater Daemon only banish it.


I'd guess that that's the trick bit.


----------



## Jacobite

Yep thats it - not so hard at all. Skuzzle your question.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

Ok its too early in the morning to think of anything challenging:

Who is the Fallen Phoenix?


----------



## MarzM

I agree!

Arha the father of the Scorpions!

MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

oooooo one minute off a speed daemon dude!

yeah i don't do thinking before 12.


----------



## MarzM

Stupid question time!

What is the main way that farmers keep there herds of Grox calm?


MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## cccp

blindfold?
electric shocks?
drugs?


----------



## torealis

Jackanory.


----------



## MarzM

UPDATE:

cccp_one - Blindfolds are a nice idea, Electrodes are used but only for a select few breeding stock, and drugs aren't widely used because of the side affects.


torealis - sadly no. It is a very well known fact that Jackanory or Barney will infact drive Grox (and anybody else in ear shot) into a rampant maddening rage!


MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## pathwinder14

Feed them kroot? Feed them Gretchin?


----------



## torealis

feed them your mum?


----------



## MarzM

Hmmm, well im pretty sure thats the second comment you've made about my mum. I do operate a three strikes system!

Oh. and afraid not guy's

MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## cccp

put them in a shed?
keep them in the dark?
let them sit down when it rains?


----------



## Sei 'fir

give them teddy bears and a warm beveridge of some description 

failing that they get them drunk out of there faces


----------



## Cadian81st

shock batons.


----------



## MarzM

Well between Horlicks or Beer, i'd choose beer! lol (no surprise)

No on the shock batons!

Funnily enough the person i thought would get the answer hasn't answered.

Where, where, where is Skuzz?


MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Cadian81st

tapdancing squigs?


----------



## MarzM

I think that was tried

MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

MarzM said:


> Where, where, where is Skuzz?


Been either working and/or getting mighty drunk most of this weekend. Just gotten home after working 13 hours with a mega hangover, too tired to think right now but rest assured i will have the answer somewhere.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

They lobotomise them with neural implants and/or elctro-pulsars wired directly into thier brains. 
This makes them artifically calm as under thier natural state they are solitary creatures who will attack each other if forced to herd together.

(pretty damn sure thats the answer)


----------



## royemunson

The solution is to lobotomise most of the stock, keeping a few in check with electro-pulsers wired directly into there brains.


----------



## royemunson

oh man three minutes out  .


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

We'll see if its right first of all.

Btw i've updated the scores since i aint seen or heard from Thrawn in a while.


----------



## MarzM

Yes Skuzz, thats the correct answer! After a while you get to know the people who have a copy of the rogue trader rulebook! lol

Well done.

I will defer to you while i wait for Mr Aderson to e-mailme back and tell me if my GT army is legal or not! lol (fingers crossed)

Your Go

MarzM :mrgreen: 

Oh and the Electrodes are for the breeding part of the stock. Well the humping might not go to well if the Grox just stand around all day looking stupid


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

yeah hence why i'am avoiding any RT based Q's right now.

"who/what destroyed the Rainbow Warriors chapter?"


----------



## MarzM

Didn't the Nuns with guns kick the hell out of them for being heretics or something?

Either that or it was the French!


MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

I've gotta find a question that you don't know (though same goes for yours and me!!!).

Your Q.


----------



## MarzM

Yeah it is getting quite funny! lol

Ok fairly easy one;-

Who guard the Belisarius family? (exact name/rank please)


MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

Easy, we had this last time aswell.

They are the "Wolfblades", Space wolves sent to Terra to guard this ancient Navigator house.


----------



## MarzM

Ahh Bollocks! Thats it, if i get another shot it'll be a really obscure question!

What was the name of Solar Macharius dentists dog?

Your go (again)

MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## torealis

K-9

boom boom.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

Ok Q time:

Who killed Noches Strum and how?


----------



## Jacobite

He did it himself with a bolt pistol round to the head I believe


----------



## cccp

yeah thats right jacobite!


----------



## Jacobite

Got to love Abnett's work lol, although I was a bit disappionted that Larkin didn't do it.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

Correct - thought i'd get an easy on out there since i really can't think of anything right now.


----------



## cccp

the later ghost books arent so great as he kills off more of the good characters. corbec, bragg, baffels, feygor, caffran, soric and even cuu.


----------



## Jacobite

Lol I havn't read the last two but thanks for that. 

Although just checked on wiki about Caffran and apartently its a bit ambigious much like Soric, so I still have hope - call me a fool and ridicule me all you like lol, everybody loves Caff - hes not like Gaunt we all know hes going to cark it thats pretty obvious - I mean look what happened with Mkoll on Phantine - and apparently Mkvenner. Not convincing you am I?

Right my question.

"Who can tell me one of the major inconsitances with established fluff that the HH has"


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

if you mean horus heresy then straight away the fact that originally the emp was saved from ben killed by horus by the intervention of a guardsman, who in getting obviously killed by horus, allowed the emperor to deliver a massive psycic attack while horus's attention was else where.

Unlike now where it is horus own humanity that allows the emperor to kill him.

There's loads more.


----------



## Jacobite

Lol didn't know of that one - the one I was going for relates to equipment and the name of a certain peice and how the name changes from book to book.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

right so your actually talking about the Black Library books and not the Horus Heresy in general?


----------



## stompzilla

Tallarn. Tallarn was mentioned in Horus rising as being a desert world but it didn't happen till much later (Wasn't it the Iron warriors that reduced the place to a wasteland?)


----------



## Firewolf

>> Positive it was a desert world, but the Iron Warriors funked it, making the air unbreathable, and pushing the civvies underground. May be wrong though


----------



## Jacobite

Yea I'm talking about the HH books. Ok I'll rephrase the question.

"What peice of SM equipment is incorrectly named and used in certain HH books"


----------



## torealis

Tallarn was, if i recall, an agri-world, reduced to ash by mass virus bombing from both sides.


----------



## Jacobite

It isn't anything to do with Tallarn sorry.


----------



## stompzilla

Power armour/ carapace?


----------



## Jacobite

Nope sorry stomp that an't it.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

Ok now your Q makes more sense.

Though can't for the life of me think what you mean.


----------



## MarzM

Ok, there could be a couple of answers to this.

1, - They keep refering to "storm Bolters" when it was combi-bolters they had

2, - In "Flight of the Eisenstein" they mention Razorbacks. These didn't come into service untill M35

3, - (personal Fav) Space Marines did not have fucking Landspeeder during the Heresy! Im sick of bloody saying it and it gets on my damn nerve.

4, - In "Fulgrim" it says that lighning claws are retractible when they're not!



MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Jacobite

MarzM has it. Number One was what I was after. That really pissed me of in the first book - kinda shocked me since it was Abnett. And the Land Speeders also really annoys me as well. Don't remember the Razorback's in Flight and havn't read Fulgrim yet - just bought it though so soon.

Your q dude


----------



## MarzM

Yeah, chapter 1 of the first book and Horus put a Storm Bolter round through the "false" Emperors head was kinda wrong. Almost as dissapointing as the "dryer than a Tallerns sandel" comment which was very wrong!

Ok.

Exactly how does an Inquisitor become an Inquisitor Lord?


MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Jacobite

He/she has the title bestoyed upon them by a existing Inquisitor Lord but has to be ratified by at least 2 other Lords as well.


----------



## MarzM

Exactly! Now if you dont mind, im very drunk and im going to bed!


MarzM :drunk:


----------



## Jacobite

Lol fair enough

Ok my q um easy one "What is a 'last chance box'?


----------



## cccp

last lasgun power cell/last ammo clip?


----------



## Jacobite

Yep thats it perfect. Your q boss


----------



## cccp

name the two most senior officers of the valhallan 597th regiment.


----------



## MarzM

Colonel Regina Kasteen and Major Ruput Broklaw.

Obviously its Ciaphas Cains Regement too, but i think these would be the most senior officers.



MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## cccp

damn right marz. thought that one woud take a _little_ longer to answer.


----------



## MarzM

It did! I have/had a hangover!

I'll think of a Q in a mo

MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## MarzM

Pretty easy one again.


Who created the Ork race and why was it done?


MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## cccp

supposedly the old ones, to fight against the necronyr?


----------



## MarzM

Correct!

You not been expelled yet?

Oh well your turn!

MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## cccp

no they havent got me yet! 

what do the iron warriors and lieutenant kage have in common?


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

Lieutenant Kane has a bionic skull and is nicknamed "iron skull"

The iron warriors chapter badge is an iron skull.

?????


----------



## cccp

not what i looking for.


----------



## pathwinder14

MarzM said:


> Pretty easy one again.
> 
> 
> Who created the Ork race and why was it done?
> 
> 
> MarzM :mrgreen:


I thought they were created by the old ones to destroy the Great Devourer known as teh tyranids...not the necrons. If you read the old 2nd edition ork codex and fluff it all points to them taking out the Tyranids. Did that fluff change?


----------



## Pyromanic Tendencies

I'd say so. The Olds Ones created the Orks millions of years perfore the present, and the Tyranids only arrived half way thourgh the 41st millenium, according to current fluff.


----------



## pathwinder14

I kind thought GW wouldn't keep the story line straight.


----------



## cccp

no reply for 3 days?

do i get an award?


----------



## Jacobite

Yep you do ya mean spirted bastard. But first we need the answer and then you can ask again.


----------



## cccp

iron warriors homeworld and kage's homeworkd are both named olympia. i abstain from asking another question as i wont be posting for a while.


----------



## Jacobite

I'll do it then

"How many years of focussed psyhic energy has the Bedlum Staff undergone?"

It isn't worded right but its a very easy question.


----------



## MarzM

Ok first of all i just wanna say it's good to be back! 

A word from the eternally fucking stupid, people! If your anti virus ever says to you " are you sure that you want to delete this file as it is part of your windows program" the answer should always be FUCKING NO!!!! 

Ok now i also want to call foul on CCCP_ONE's question. The reason for this is the first time i read the question i too (like Skuzz) thought i saw Lieutenant "Kane" not Lieutenant "Kage" ie the last chancer! I'd like somebody to check and see if that question has been edited! please! (well soviets and sneaky commies! lol) 



Jacobite said:


> I'll do it then
> 
> "How many years of focussed psyhic energy has the Bedlum Staff undergone?"
> 
> It isn't worded right but its a very easy question.


Ok i know you said it's not been worded very well (i take it this is to stop google-fu) but let me indulge myself! 

A Bedlam staff is just a stick/stave used by a sorcerer! Thousand Sons Sorcerers have always used stave to focus their psychic powers. Bedlam staffs are merely the staffs that have survived! 

So in that case i would say a Bedlam Staff has undergone 10,000 years of psychic energy! 


MarzM 

:mrgreen:


----------



## cccp

do all psykers have them or just 1k sons?



> (well soviets and sneaky commies! lol)


i hear MI5 coming....

*hides in basement*


----------



## MarzM

You've seen the picture of me! I'm not subtle, A-10a Thunderbolt Warthog!! For the WIN!!!

So come on, did you change the question?

MarzM :mrgreen:

Oh and it's only 1k sons that get the staff!


----------



## ThunderBolt

of course he changed it, sore loser ¬¬

how did that bell end become a moderator?


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

He did indeed cahange it the day after the question was posted. Shame on you sir i say!


----------



## MarzM

Oh well never mind! We'll just have to let this (cccp) one go! And then remind him about it at every opportunity! lol


MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Firewolf

>> Can anyone post a question, or is it only the 6 who seem to be playing?


----------



## MarzM

Whoever answer's the last Q gets to ask the next Q! So if you disagree with the answer i gave for Jaco's Q then give your answer and when he's next on he will tell us what one(if any) is correct and so forth. I think the rules are at the beginning of the topic and if not then look for the first trivia game.


MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Jacobite

Marzm you indeed have the answer your question - Sorry for the late reply I was out drinking, walking home, nearly getting mugged etc - All the igrediants of a good saturday night out.


----------



## MarzM

(well jaco i promise it wasn't me)

Easy one this!

How did Prince Periclitor celebrate the Howling Griffions 5000th anniversary?

(im looking for the specifics for the celebration)

MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Firewolf

>> He and his chosen attacked the Howling Griffons as it traversed the Arios beacon, forcing the ship to be abandoned, where the battle continued on ther surface of Arious Quintos. The survivors were masacred. Furiosos body was mounted on a thunderhawk, and transponders set to transmit to any ships that entered the system. The remainder of the Howling Griffons discovered it a month later. The 5000th anniversary was of the chapters founding.


----------



## MarzM

Aye good! That would be your go mate!


MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Firewolf

>> Didnae want to put the answer word for word.

>> Bit of an easy question here:

What are the Salamanders 1st company known as?


----------



## Jacobite

The Firedrakes


----------



## Firewolf

>> Aye, told you twas easy. You now Jaco.


----------



## Jacobite

Ok um ah my minds not working.

"Whats one of the easeist ways to tell a Kroot Hunter Kindred from a normal Kroot Warrior?"


----------



## MarzM

Well'

The Kroot warrior kindred would be standing rather close to you shaking his kroot rifle and looking at your liver with wanton eyes! While a Kroot Hunter Kindred would be standing at the back, having tea, biscuits and some other poor sod's liver holding a Kroot hunting rifle (sniper rifle).


So i guess that would be the difference, They have different guns! (and hunters infiltrate to the back of the table lol)


MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Jacobite

So so close MarzM - can you tell me the differance between the two?


----------



## MarzM

not sure what your getting at!

Kroot warriors carry a rapid fire weapon and hunters carry a sniper rifle?

They have a smaller minimum unit size?

They dont get +1 for additional hand weapon?

They are the only kroot unit that can hit a barn door with a banjo?


MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Jacobite

So very close MarzM. This question has to do with minatures and weapon representation. You have to get it now I've practicly said the answer.


----------



## MarzM

Kroot hunting rifles dont have blades on the end of them!


Bugger me! i said they had a different weapon!


MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Jacobite

Finally the man gets it. Thats ok looking so scary must take a lot of effort.

Your q dude


----------



## MarzM

Ok, i'm off to see transformers. So i'll leave you with this wee Q;- 

What is the name of the Institution where Psykers and Navigators go to be schooled


MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Jacobite

SCHOLASTIA PSYKANA ?


----------



## MarzM

You must be so googling this stuff!


Correct - Your go mate


MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Jacobite

Lol guilty as charged. That one took a little finding after the google-fu though.

Um ok. Whats the newest ordo of the Inquistition?

Easy one for you all


----------



## Firewolf

>> Ordo Hereticus. Or Witch Hunters if you please


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

I thought it was Ordo Xenos.

Given that Maleus and Hereticus where founded during the HH as a direct reaction to the menaces that arose (also supported by Flight of the Eisenstien).


----------



## MarzM

I'm so going to sound like a complete geek for this!


Ladies! The newest branch of the Inqusition i beleve to be the Ordo Sepulturum. Created in the wake of Abbadons 13th black crusade, or more specifically Typhus plague fleet. There job is to investigate outbreaks of Plague Zombies.


MarzM =] :mrgreen: [=


Oh and so no google-fu cheating can be claimed, it's in the Thorian Handbook (of which i have a Pdf copy) lol


----------



## Jacobite

MarzM has it. Lol don't worry dude I'm the geek for asking the question. And no I didn't use the net to ask it.

Your q dude.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

Damn you!

i have downloaded it but never gotten round to reading it.


----------



## Firewolf

>> Where do you get the pdf o the book from?


----------



## Cadian81st

my money's on bittorrent.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

Just go to the specialist games website, its free.


----------



## MarzM

Ok,

Who was the Golden Thone origionally intended to seat?


Have fun!


MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

Ok it was either Magnus the Red, or (this for some reason sprang straight into my head) Malcador the Sigilite - iirc he was an immensly powerful psyker, surpassed only the the Emperor himself.


----------



## torealis

---


----------



## MarzM

Yup thats correct Skcuzz, 

The Golden Throne was origionally build so that Magnus could sit in it and keep the Astronomicon going while the Emperor went off into the Web to create a place for mankind to use. This is the reason the Emperor sent Russ to get Magnus until Horus changed the plan from fetch to kill. 

The reason you might have tought of Malcador is because when Russ didn't come back straight away, Malcador sat in it instead (this lead to his death).


Your Q mate.


MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

Grrrrrrr fear my obscure knowledge - no google fu required there.


OK easy one, too late at night to think of much (only had 8 hours sleep this past 48 aswell).

How many Marines where orginally used to found the Grey Knight Chapter?


----------



## Cadian81st

Eight, they were the only remaining loyalists from the chaos legions and their geneseed was purified and presented to the emperor by malcador the sigilite during the siege of terra.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

See told you it was easy.

Was thinking about Malcador and it popped into my head.


----------



## Cadian81st

Ahhkay, my Q then i guess.

I'm bored and feeling a bit evil, so here goes.

Name the crimes the original Last Chancers were convicted of, matching person with crime. All must be named for it to count.


----------



## Bloodhound

I know there are 12 and I know their names but I can't remember their crimes.

the names are:
Colonel Schaeffer,
Hero, 
Ox, 
Brains, 
Demolition Man, 
Shiv, 
Scope, 
Grease Monkey, 
Rocket Girl, 
Fingers, 
Animal
Warrior Woman


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

Colonel Schaeffer: unknown - it is never confirmed though hinted at to be quite a few different things (hitting a commisar is maybe one).

Hero: Refused a direct order to lead his men on a pointless and suicidal attack.

Ox: Killing three officers off-duty with his bare hands in a drunken brawl.

Brains: Hacking into the regimental accounts system and changing his pay-code.

Demolition Man: Caught while breaking into a Colonel's personal drinks cabinet.

Shiv: Serial murder of over twenty civilians on Lector Prime over a five year period.

Scope: Went AWOL, reason unconfirmed, but suspected to be related to the assassination of Chief Arbitrator Abraxtes.

Grease Monkey: Stealing the Eldar grav-vehicle belonging to the Ambassador of Iyanden Craftworld.

Rocket Girl: Murdering a fellow master-sergeant for unknown reasons.

Fingers:Black Marketeering.

Animal: A schizophrenic psychopath, all it says is "See sub-file 84 beta, sections 103 to 196."

Warrior Woman: Membership of a banned organization (ref; Artemis sub-cult).


----------



## Jacobite

Ah bollacks ya beat me to it. I was trying to find out what that Sub file thing was. I assumed that it was the story but I've been through it with a fine tooth comb and can't find anything.


----------



## Cadian81st

> Colonel Schaeffer: unknown - it is never confirmed though hinted at to be quite a few different things (hitting a commisar is maybe one).
> 
> Hero: Refused a direct order to lead his men on a pointless and suicidal attack.
> 
> Ox: Killing three officers off-duty with his bare hands in a drunken brawl.
> 
> Brains: Hacking into the regimental accounts system and changing his pay-code.
> 
> Demolition Man: Caught while breaking into a Colonel's personal drinks cabinet.
> 
> Shiv: Serial murder of over twenty civilians on Lector Prime over a five year period.
> 
> Scope: Went AWOL, reason unconfirmed, but suspected to be related to the assassination of Chief Arbitrator Abraxtes.
> 
> Grease Monkey: Stealing the Eldar grav-vehicle belonging to the Ambassador of Iyanden Craftworld.
> 
> Rocket Girl: Murdering a fellow master-sergeant for unknown reasons.
> 
> Fingers:Black Marketeering.
> 
> Animal: A schizophrenic psychopath, all it says is "See sub-file 84 beta, sections 103 to 196."
> 
> Warrior Woman: Membership of a banned organization (ref; Artemis sub-cult).


Very nice, very nice. Your Q.



> I was trying to find out what that Sub file thing was.


It's irony I assume. If he needs an entire sub-file to list his crimes, he must be pretty badass.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

Who is known by the honorific: "King of a Thousand Skulls"?


----------



## Jacobite

Random guess - Khan The Betrayer?


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

Sorry no.

N.B i have updated the scores again. MarzM currently leads with 12, followed by myself on 11 and Jacobite on 9.

1 Month to go lads.....


----------



## Firewolf

>> Angron?


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

Again not what i'm looking for.


----------



## Bloodhound

The kings of a thousand skulls, or more commonly known as King of Khanasan or Lord of Attila, named for the tradition of making a drinking cup from a fallen enemy's skull.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

Correct Sir!

I liked how everyone saw skulls and automatically assumed it must be something to do with Khorne.


----------



## Bloodhound

YES!!!!!. I'm gonna hold the question for a little bit. Mum is already breathing down my back (not literally) and telling me to go to bed cause I've got school tomorrow. I'll get it up as soon as possible. Ill wake up at 5 tomorrow to post it. Sorry. (It's 10 right now)


----------



## Bloodhound

Wait, don't worry. I told her there's some homework I still need to do.

Question:

What is the name of the Daemon Prince who resides in the Ordo Malleus  [EDIT] And how was he created?


----------



## Bloodhound

Come on people. Is this almost qualified as a stumper? I thought it might.


----------



## Bloodhound

Now I have to wait 2.5 days. Damn


----------



## The Son of Horus

Just for kicks, let's see if it's Pereclitor. Or Perelictor. However it's spelled. That's the only daemon whose name I can recall that's not a Primarch that's 40k-related.


----------



## Anphicar

My only guess is ..Cherubael?

Edit--Wow, nevermind thats Inq, not Ordo Malleus.


----------



## Bloodhound

Nope both of you are wrong. You also haven't mentioned how they were created so you would've been wrong even if the name was correct. I had a feeling this might be worthy of a stumper.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

When you say resides in the Ordo Malleus do you mean Titan? Or do you mean one of the thousands of sector HQ's?


----------



## Bloodhound

umm..... not too sure about that. :?


----------



## Anphicar

He means...What do you mean exactly by "resides in the Ordo Malleus?" 
Lives with someone? At an HQ? Works with a unit, etc.?

We're arent looking for hints, just a different wording or more specific one.


----------



## Bloodhound

OHh, my god, I'm sorry. I was just reading the source of my question and found out he doesn't live there. :? Sorry guys. The answer was supposed to be Morpheus Vrool, but I realised that the source meant Ordo Malleus had loads of info on him. :? I'll change the question then. Sorry

Q: How many 'Ancients' accompanied Vrool to Terra to seek audience with the Emperor?


----------



## Anphicar

13


----------



## Bloodhound

correct


----------



## Jacobite

That would be your go then Anph


----------



## Jacobite

OK Anph, thats been a day at least. Open question. I'll take it to get the game going again.

What makes the Night Lords unique amongst all the Traitor Legions?

Note that there are several answers to this. I'm looking for One in particular but if you can give me Five other ones then I'll give it to you on pure quantity of answers.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

If there are several answers to it then how can you ask for a specific one?
Dude like some of the pervious Q's posted here its a bit vauge and ambiguous. We need to get back to clear Q's wih clears ans else this stops been a knowledge test and more of a 20's guess's competition.

Anyway the one i know of the top of my head

They do not reside in the Eye of Terror

They total abjure the worship of Chaos and only ultilise its power for the occasional Daemon summoning.


----------



## Jacobite

Thats one but not THE one.

But it is one I didn't know, thanks Skcuzzle. Where do they reside if not there? - are they the Chaos equivilent of a Crusading Chapter?

Ok point taken. It does make the question quite easy though. Its to do with their homeworld


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

Another is that while the various traitor legions sided with Horus/Chaos for personal and selfish reasons. Konrad mearly used the Heresy as an opportunity to escape in Emperor's impending punishment on him and his legion for thier "extreme" combat doctrine. Where as other legions fought and still fight to overthrow the imperium and take control for themselves. Konrad was mearly fighting the crippling oppression that the imperium had become on mankind.

That is why he allowed himself to be killed, as he saw that he too had become a form of tyrannical oppression he had so long fought to destroy.


----------



## Jacobite

See above post for basically the answer in the name of the specific.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

If its to do with thier homeworld then i can think of 3 things:

1. Konrad was not raised to be a leader amongst his ppl by an influencial family/power. He and he alone rose to power on a tide of fear and vigilantism.

2. Unlike all other chapters the Night Lords never maintained a presence on or even near thier homeworld. They periodically came back to recruit from the meanest and most savage murders but also took similar recruits for many planets they "liberated". In essense Konrad and his legion abandoned thier homeworld totally.

3. It was Konrad and the Night Lords, not the Imperium, who destroyed Nostramo by firing an entire fleets worth of ordnance at the hole in the planets crust that was created by Konrads original arrival on the planet.


----------



## Jacobite

Number three was the answer I was after.

It is going to be interesting to see how they are going to deal with it in the HH books seeing as the burning of Nostramo happened just before the Heresy was revealed. They will probably just push back the burning back a bit.

Your q dude.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

They HH novels do not follow a set time line if you havn't noticed yet (Flugrim for example jumps back to well before the Istavaan incident). Descent of Angles is meant to encompass a massive section of the Dark Angel history since it deals with the growing hate Lucifer has towards the Lion and is meant to cumilate in the destruction of Caliban.

*OK Q:

Who is often cited as been the first ever Daemon Prince?*


----------



## Jacobite

Fulgrim?

The thing with the burning isn't the chronological order of the release of the books. Its the fact that it should have been mentioned in the previous novels as it happened before/during the novels.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

Yeah but maybe the other chapters do not know this yet. Information doesn't always travel that fast it seems.

Oh and btw no, he is but a baby compares to some of the other famous Daemon Princes.


----------



## Jacobite

Well thing is is that a lot of the Primarchs were there when Konrad packed his said and ran off to destroy his world - including Dorn (who ass was kicked by Konrad) so they were aware of the problems surronding the NLs.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

yes they where aware of the problems but not the result of those problems potentially.

When you read the fluff Konrad's spate with Dorn happened long before Istavaan. Maybe there is a task force or somthing looking for them but as it is not central currently to story and the events influencing it, BL aint making it a key theme to be included (all the writers btw are been briefed on a strict kind of events timeline importance thing so as not to get confused and mess up).


----------



## Jacobite

The reason I bring it up is that the Night Lords are mentioned in passing in Horus Rising, basically its one line say they "are a pack of moody bastards but handy when you want xenos shitting in their pants", pretty sure thats a exact qoute. I just found it strange to mention them and not the compartiviley major incident between Dorn and Cruze. They mention the frictions bewteen the Primarchs farely often but that particuler incident isn't ever despite the fact that it is the one incident when Primarchs came to blows in anger (I think Corax and Horus came close but didn't actually make contact and the incident between the Lion and Russ doesn't count as they wern't really trying to kill each other).

A task force was put together to track them down but gave up as the Night Lords had hit the warp before they could catch up to them.

Anyway its going to be interesting to see how its covered.


----------



## Anphicar

An educated guess: Lorgar?

I bet it some weird ass I would never have guessed.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

Sorry Anph thats was off aswell.

As a hint it aint a fallen Primarch - i thought saying Fulgrim was but a baby in age to the orginal was a give away.

Tomorrow i may give another hint if Marz or one of the other old skool fluff nuts aint got it.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

Ok guys you got 1 more day to answer this Q.

I'll give you another hint.

Given that he was the first mortal elavated to Daemon Prince by the first god of chaos who is he?

(this is how you would deduce he is the first ever daemon prince).


----------



## Firewolf

>>Kaleb Daark? Wild guess, but worth a shot.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

Again no, sorry (corr this Q is proving to be tough).


----------



## Firewolf

>> Sure you no just makin this up Skcuzz???


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

No really.

To me the previous clue is a big give away.


----------



## Sei 'fir

i was going to say slaanesh since he's a daemon and is regarded as the prince of chaos or something but then seen the mortal thing but personnally i feel that slaanesh was the first "daemon prince"


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

He is often dude the "Prince" of Chaos yes but still actaully even if he was to be classed as a Daemon Prince there is still at least one that is older (the one i'm after in fact).

Ohhhhhh only 3 hours to go....


----------



## Bloodhound

DoomBreed was the first daemon Prince. (of Khorne.)


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

Better late than never.

Yes as bloodhound says, and since Khorne was the first ever god of chaos is its safe to conclude Doombreed would be the first prince.

(DAMMIT!!!)

Your Q Dude.


----------



## Bloodhound

Lol. It wasn't too hard. I guess knowing the ancient art of google-fu helps. Lol.  

*Q: What was Aurelius of Paran's Degree and Ordo?*

Sorry guys, Google-fu shall not occur.


----------



## Bloodhound

Can somebody please update the scoreboard or tell me what page a new one is on (if there is one).


----------



## cccp

time to ask another question me thinks


----------



## Bloodhound

Why? I asked one and there was no reply yet.


----------



## Bloodhound

There's still a day left.


----------



## cccp

so congratulations, youve won an award! but you still need to ask another one to get the thread going again.

ill try work out how to update the scores.


----------



## Bloodhound

Its 3 days for a stumper. It's been 2.
If you want, I'll ask another and count this as a stumper.

One sec, I'll work another one out.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

bloodhound said:


> Can somebody please update the scoreboard or tell me what page a new one is on (if there is one).


I'll update it tomorrow.


----------



## Cadian81st

He's master of the red library, and his ordo is Inquisitorial agent. (???) His comission is temporary.

Come on guys, it's the third link down, not that hard.


----------



## The Son of Horus

Ordo wouldn't be an agent... it'd be either Malleus, Hereticus, or Xenos.


----------



## Bloodhound

Sorry, that's wrong. It's been 3 days so IT'S A STUMPER.

I'll get another question up once I get home. School's banned most sites I could use for reference.


----------



## Anphicar

What the feth! How is that wrong! 

LOL!


----------



## Bloodhound

No, wait. That was right. Sorry. Your Q, Cadian.


----------



## cccp

it was answered on te third day so it doesnt count.


----------



## Bloodhound

Oh. I'll think of another one then.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

Actually cccp_one gotta say your wrong. Its 3 days and Bloodhound Q was posted at 9:00am Friday, So the deadline would bne 9:00am today.

Cadian answered it at 2:00am so he is in by 5 hours.

Sorry to be a stickler but dem is the rules.

CADIAN81st YOUR Q


----------



## cccp

whos questin is it now?


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

Cadian 81st


----------



## Cadian81st

This planet's jungles were infamous for adapting/evolving quickly enough to make you think they were alive.


----------



## cccp

catachan?


----------



## Cadian81st

No. I knew that would be the first answer though. I say jungle, you say catachan.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

is it the Flesh Tearers home world of Cretacia?

Fluff talks about how even the jungle itself must be burned back daily less it over the fortress monastry and that the entire planets fauna seemed to unit, much like white blood cells to expell the intruding marines.


----------



## Cadian81st

No, this one is related to the Imperial guard.


----------



## The Wraithlord

Tanith


----------



## Jacobite

Dam it, I should really learn to actually read the question and actually think about what they are asking.

My money is on Wraith getting it.


----------



## Wrath of Khaine

It's Rogar III.

You'd only know if you read the book Death World... or researched well.


----------



## Cadian81st

Yeah, khaine's got it. So damn close to a stumper too.

Your Q man.


----------



## Wrath of Khaine

In Space Hulk: Vengeance of the Blood Angels, who sends you on your mission to board the hulk?


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

Dante?


----------



## Wrath of Khaine

Dante it is.

That game was amazing, BTW.

Your ?


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

Ok now i have got on the net (cool new job in a law firm ) time for a quick Q:

"In RT fluff it who was it that distracted Horus momentarily and therefore allowed the Emperor to delvier his killing blow".

(you can goole fu this btw for those without an RT book but it requires a little clever thinking)


----------



## MarzM

A random guardsman named Ollanious Pious

MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

well done, now i don't have to think of another question for a while


----------



## Bloodhound

Scuzz. Can you please update the scoreboard?


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

Will do once i get a chance - sorry am busy as hell right now with my new job, started going to the gym, BMXing again. trying to paint a load of nids for next weekend and keeping the better half happy!

Will see what i can do tonight when i get in from work.


----------



## MarzM

Ok,

Who has metallic tattoo's and why/when would they be used?


MarzM :mrgreen:

www.dakkadakka.com/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/9/postid/178444/view/topic/Default.aspx


----------



## Cadian81st

Lol, that story's great man.

As for the Q, search me.


----------



## Sei 'fir

Electropriests and they use them to turn into lightning conductors


----------



## MarzM

I'll give you that,

Yes it's the Electropriest of the Adeptus Mechanicus, and they use them to created Lightning bolts for when they are in combat


Your Go

MarzM :mrgreen: 


www.dakkadakka.com/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/9/postid/178444/view/topic/Default.aspx


----------



## Sei 'fir

ok this may be slightly random 

but in which millenium was inquisitor malich of the ordo hereticus supressed?


----------



## MarzM

I think it was the 38M!

He wrote a big book and the =][= were a bit upset! lol


MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Sei 'fir

yup your rite marzm your go


----------



## MarzM

Simple one,

Where was Night Haunter Assassinated?


MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Firewolf

>> In his throne room on his home planet, cant remember name though?


----------



## Sei 'fir

firewolf the planet is nostramo just to remind you


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

In his throne room (as firewolf said) but on the planet of Tsaguaisa (Nostramo was destroyed by the night lords during the HH).


----------



## MarzM

Yup, Skcuzz has got in (again). Pretty easy question, but then again i hate trying for stumpers!


Your turn.........

MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

Which space marine chapter spent almost a century replenishing its ranks after the siege of San Apolis?


----------



## Wrath of Khaine

Angels of Vengeance.





~McLovin


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

Zing!

Your Q dude


----------



## Wrath of Khaine

Who/what kidnapped a rebel planetary lord's baby in their stomach?


----------



## Firewolf

>> A callidus assassin, polymorphed as a snake.?


----------



## Jacobite

Yea thats it but whats the name? - I think you need both.


----------



## MarzM

The Callidus Assassin doesn't have a name. It's the "Mother Gullet" story from the old Assassins codex (page 3). 

The planetary govenors son was kidnapped by a Callidus who disguised herself and the childs nanny to get access, then swallowed the kid "like a Python" in order to get it past the guards!



MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Jacobite

Oh bollacks I checked the wrong codex! - I checked the second edition Dex. Couldn't find my third and just assumed (wrongly) that they were the same, they looked like they are.

Well done scary man.


----------



## MarzM

As long as WoK agree's!

Thanx Thespian!

MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Jacobite

Thespian. Now thats a new one lol.

Not that im complaning Big Scary Mugger Man


----------



## cccp

mugging of other members is not allowed on this forum. so jac, youre safe. for a while.


----------



## Jacobite

Yea but do you think that would really stop him. He has a passport remember!

*runs and hides*


----------



## cccp

oh yeha. in that case, ill give up.

*stabbage*


----------



## Wrath of Khaine

I was looking for both Callidus and the Mother Gullet reference together.

MarzM's question!


----------



## MarzM

You know, i'm beginning to think that you two guy have a very dodgy opinion of me! I'm a very quite, peace loving non violent person, as my Celtic (no puns Skcuzz), Norse, Sicilian heritage would adhere to! lol 


Ok anyway's, My Q! 

 
Which Space Marine Chapter apparently has on 48 Marines left? 


MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## cccp

flesh tearers?


----------



## MarzM

Nope!


MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Jacobite

Sythes Of The Emperor?


----------



## MarzM

Again nope!

do, do, do, do, do, i'm loving it!


MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Jacobite

Sorry I edited it. Realised I got it wrong to what I was meaning.

Not Emperors Sythes but Sythes Of The Emperor


----------



## MarzM

I'm afraid it's still wrong tho!


MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Cadian81st

Legion of the Damned? (What the Firehawks came back as)


----------



## cccp

lamenters?


----------



## MarzM

All wrong im afraid!

MarzM :mrgreen:

Just to let you know, i believe it's 48 grunts left! they still have a few chaplains, librarians etc!


----------



## Viscount Vash

Astral claws?


----------



## MarzM

nope! They must have more than that, what with the swelling from the new codex! lol


MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Viscount Vash

I was thinking of original members of the chapter and it being a sneaky question.but ho hum.

Mentors?


----------



## MarzM

It's not that Sneaky a Q! This is a proper chapter, that GW has written about in their background/campains. Honest!


One of my friend collects them, and he alway's sez (jokingly) that each marine could have it's own private Thunderhawk Gunship! lol


MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Viscount Vash

not mentors then  

silver skulls? (random guess, time for me to give up too methinks :? .)


----------



## MarzM

I'd hate for you's to give up, i'm enjoying this! Oh and no its not the Silver Skulls.


MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Viscount Vash

umm.....contemplates sticking full chapter list up....Rule book fluff or novel fluff he wonders....


Howling Griffons?


----------



## MarzM

No its not the Partick Thistle marines! Soz


MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Jacobite

The Partick Thistle marines?


----------



## MarzM

I dunno! Foreigner! 

Can't live with them, can't bomb them with out a UN resolution!


http://ptfc.co.uk/


MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Viscount Vash

Black Dragons got pretty well mauled during the third Armegeddon war, is it them?

The Partick Thistle marines? Howling Griffon look similar to the football strip
I think.


----------



## Sei 'fir

the black dragons or the flame falcons


----------



## MarzM

All incorrect im afraid


MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Viscount Vash

Celestial Lions?


----------



## MarzM

Well done VV thats correct. On Armageddon, the Celestial Lions got that much of a kicking off the Ork's that only 48 marines survived (none of them apothicaries who all died the highly accurate sniper fire! Hmmm).

Your turn


MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Jacobite

Thats right they pissed off the some =I= didn't they, and he then sent them on the nastiest missions he could think off. By the sounds of it a Vindicare might have been nearby.

Sneaky little buggers the =I= arn't they.


----------



## Viscount Vash

alot of chapters have gone that way. =I= 

Ok Q.........
In 40k which are the only two unit types cited as wielding Laser Lances?


----------



## Jacobite

Do you mean troops as in Troops choices or Troops as in foot soldiers?


----------



## Viscount Vash

Sorry, Neither really I was not being that specific, I will edit it to say Unit types which makes more sense.


----------



## Jacobite

Shining Spears and Autarchs?


----------



## MarzM

Shining Spears and Dragon Knights!

MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Viscount Vash

I forgot about the Autarchs in the new dex, but would consider them Characters rather than units really sorry Jacs.

MarzM has exactly what I was after though. 

You two know too much :lol: .


----------



## MarzM

Andy Chambers and Phil Kelly, White Dwarf 126 Exodite army list!

Oh dear im going to put my head in a bucket! I'll post my Q later!


MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## MarzM

"No world shall be beyond my rule; no enemy shall be beyond my wrath."

These words were spoken by the Emperor on the summit of Mount Vengeance on the planet of Thor.


A number of the people he spoke to later went on to set up what?


MarzM :mrgreen:


Question edited slighty before anybody answered


----------



## Viscount Vash

The Inquisition?


----------



## MarzM

No, that however was the first answer i expected! lol


MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Cadian81st

The Great Crusade?


----------



## Sei 'fir

the ecclesiarchy


----------



## cccp

high council of terra?


----------



## MarzM

no to all three.



MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Sei 'fir

Adeptus Mechanicus


----------



## Sei 'fir

the assassains guild thing 

...Adeptus Assasain?


----------



## Jacobite

The Officio Assassinorum


----------



## Beamo

officio assassinorum is what I think you're going for.


----------



## Viscount Vash

MarzM said:


> No, that however was the first answer i expected! lol
> 
> 
> MarzM :mrgreen:


and you got it.  

Adeptus Arbites?


----------



## Cadian81st

Oh! The Adeptus Astartes?


----------



## MarzM

Sei 'fir got it. It was the The Officio Assassinorum. ( assassins guild thing). Yes i know Jaco was the first to say it but i know was Sei'fir was trying to say.



MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Jacobite

No complaints from me dude.

Well done Sei'fir.


----------



## MarzM

I didn't expect you to complain, i know roughly where you live!


MarzM :mrgreen: lol


----------



## Jacobite

Not anymore you don't. I moved...  

Into the next room but still it was worth a shot.


----------



## MarzM

I know. I'm looking at your house on google earth now!


MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Sei 'fir

ok 

which of the planets in the medusa system is thought to be a necron tomb-world?


----------



## MarzM

Medusa VII i think!

MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Sei 'fir

yup your to good at this Marz


----------



## asianavatar

damn you are quick....I knew that one too


----------



## MarzM

Ok,

What are the titles of the ruling members of the Adeptus Mechanicus and what is each responsible for?



MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Cadian81st

Crap...

Well, the fabricator general is the highest ranking member, he runs not only the AdMech itself, but the Mars FW. If you want more than that, there are also the Archmagos and Archmagos Veneratus. They are the most learned of the AdMech in various crafts, known as Divisiones, and specialize in one craft, learning it to death. 

Dunno if that's what you're looking for though.


----------



## MarzM

Well the Fabricator General is 1. He's in charge of the council "so to speak". I also want the other 4 ruling members titles and what each one is responsible for!

1 - Fabricator General = Overall controll, Head of the council of the Adeptus Mechanicus
2 -
3 -
4 -


So thats one, good luck

MarzM
:mrgreen:


----------



## Viscount Vash

Erm, the four other members of the ruling council of the Cult Mechanicus in addition to Fabricator General?

1= Magos, the master of tecnological acheivment.
2= Logis, a logistician who is responsible for predicting/forcasting about expenditure and needs.
3= Genetor, genitic scientists.
4= Artisan , Designs machines, weapons,Spacecraft and all military hardware.

And may I say these Qs are getting mighty obscure (Which is cool) . It might be time to start a seperate beginners level Trivia for newer players to have a chance. ( and you encylopedic people will leave to them.)


----------



## MarzM

Viscount Vash said:


> And may I say these Qs are getting mighty obscure (Which is cool) . It might be time to start a seperate beginners level Trivia for newer players to have a chance. ( and you encylopedic people will leave to them.)


Sez they guy who asked about Exodites! lol

Yup thats correct (mental note VV owns codex imperialis thats that book out. lol)

Your go mate.


MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Viscount Vash

MarzM:


> Yup thats correct (mental note VV owns codex imperialis thats that book out. lol)


Indeedy, well thumbed and perused since its release date. :lol: 
What do you reckon to a Noob trivia thread
MarzM? You, and Jacobite seem to be the men for the job.


Q: Where do Galthite Lacerators originate from?


----------



## MarzM

Well the Galthite, are a xenos species from the Oenorian Inner Systems.

The Lacerator is a weapon which resembles a spiky fist!

Inquistor rulebook page 80!


MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## MarzM

oh and as for the so called "noob" quiz, i thought that was why we had a quiz master thing?

MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Viscount Vash

You got it your question dude.



> oh and as for the so called "noob" quiz, i thought that was why we had a quiz master thing?
> 
> MarzM


 Yes and no, I thought it would be nice to have a live thread for it as well as the quizzes. This one getting quite tough and therefore is excluding a fair few members. (Im having trouble keeping up myself lol.)


----------



## Jacobite

Sweet as - I'll make a new thread for the "Newcomer quiz" as soon as I've finished working through the backlog of posts - 16 in 10 hours - Go us!


----------



## MarzM

join vash and i in the chat bit


MarzM :mrgreen: 


Q; Who currently rules Brigannion IV?


----------



## Jacobite

Newcomer quiz set up and I'll join you now.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm

*QUIZ ENDS AT MIDNIGHT FOLKS!!!!*
You have until 0:00 hours to answer MarzM's Q.

The scores now stand at (have updated front page)

MarzM: 18
Skcuzzlebumm: 14 *
Jacobite: 9 ****
ccp-one: 2 *
Bloodhound: 2
Kelvingreen: 2
Sei'fir: 2
Stompzilla: 2
Wrath of Khaine: 2
Viscount Vash: 2
Anphicar: 1
Cadian81st: 1
Royemunson: 1
Torealis: 1
Firewolf: 1


I am away this weekend but intend to keep this going when i get back. Will give every one a week or so and then will start a fresh quiz.


----------



## cccp

what do the stars mean?


----------



## Sei 'fir

their seperate awards pg1 has all the specifics


----------



## Jacobite

Skcuzz I can start the new one if you like - I'm already doing the NewComer one so its no trouble.


----------



## MarzM

Well gentlemen, that would be the quiz over. Well done to all.

Q; Who currently rules Brigannion IV?

A; Brigannion IV is also called the "planet of Steel". Lying just inside the eye of terror and being claimed by lots of chapters over the years it is currently ruled by Manneus Drath of the Iron Warriors.


MarzM :mrgreen:


----------



## Jacobite

New Game is up and running - MarzM - you have first question cince you won this one.

Link below

http://www.heresy-online.net/viewtopic.php?p=30295#30295


----------

